# Indian trails archery club



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

sorry about typing errors buy is supposed to be by. iam not a typer..


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

Who won the '14 ring challenge?'


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

justin bryan was 1st 35 points


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

Loved the course yesterday...one of the best I've shot!


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

The course was awesome! This is an awesome AWESOME club. That I am proud to be part of. You guys have my support and will continue to have my support. The range use alone is worth the price of membership. One of the nicest ranges in Ohio. Now, we need the word to get out. Once you shoot the new layout you will be back. LOL 


Love the practice range!!


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

thank you ,keep the comments and ideas coming negative and positive


----------



## 3arrows (Mar 4, 2008)

buck_up_inohio said:


> ...we are a 503c sanctioned club... I do wanna state this is a solo club buy itself affiliated with HOUSTON WOODS not any of our favorite local archery shops. THERE IS A LOT OF MISINFORMATION ON this subject. please feel free to contact me about membership and we will also be at preble county fair starting next weekend in the ohio DNR TENT. guys we really need your support for next year . thanks and happy hunting this season


*Indian Trails Archery Club is a 501C3 non-profit organization *that has it's own identity and*IS governed by a legal Charter and bylaws, a Board of Directors, and regular members.* The I.T.A.C. has, not one, but *two* affiliations while maintaining its own identity:

1. Dan's Sports Shop - Serves as I.T.A.C. store-n-lock for club owned items, meeting place per club bylaws, and as club sponsor.
2. Hueston Woods State Park - Serves as shoot locations and public archery range.

All board members, elected officials, and even regular members are aware of this; as it has been since the club's inception. 




ohiorobp said:


> The range use alone is worth the price of membership. One of the nicest ranges in Ohio.


A partnership between the ATA, the ODNR, the Hueston Woods Archery Club (now defunct and reformed as the 501C3 non-profit Indain Trails Archery Club) and one or two other non-profits helped build and maintain the archery range and grounds. The 3-D range has been maintained by past a current hard working I.T.A.C. members. You do NOT have to be a member of I.T.A.C. to be able to shoot the walk-through range, use the tower, or the 20-50 yard target butts. While the compliments are welcome it should be noted that the *Hueston Woods Archery Range is free for public use.*






*Any active member wishing to make posts, on ANY public forum, whether in reference to regular club event information, club business, or concerns about ANY misinformation, should at the very least consult with Board of Director members, and/or elected officials before making such posts. In addition to that any elected official or board of director member should give their name and member status at the end of any informational post as a curtosy to the I.T.A.C. and those who may be reading.* 


Like this... 

Bill Stapleton (pm for phone#)
Board of Directors member and Founding member
Indian Trails Archery Club


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Great set fellas


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

I will start by saying that I have shot your range several times, and always had a good fun time! 

It seems pretty obvious that you are having some internal club issues. I hope ALL of your members realize that you will only poison what good things you have to offer by making your individual spats public. I hope everything works out because you realy do have a great place to shoot, and a bunch of great people to shoot with.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

That was the best course I've shot there in a long time. Great job on the course guys


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

momma and i used to love going out there to shoot but the last time we were out there, maybe a year to year and a half ago. 2 of the shoots we went to they had stakes out way past the max and for got the female hunter stake for about half the course just seemed real unorganized ,we had heard there was some internal problems within the club, i would hope that you all get it worked out we would love to come back out and shoot there again.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

bsharkey said:


> momma and i used to love going out there to shoot but the last time we were out there, maybe a year to year and a half ago. 2 of the shoots we went to they had stakes out way past the max and for got the female hunter stake for about half the course just seemed real unorganized ,we had heard there was some internal problems within the club, i would hope that you all get it worked out we would love to come back out and shoot there again.


I will say this. I will promise you the stakes will be out for all shoots for every class. As they were or these shoot. It will be worth it next year. I promise you. If you don't have stakes I will give you your money back out of my own pocket. But, we won't have to worry cause they will be there. Lmao


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the positive feedback. We have been working very hard to set good shoots. Each month we have set new area in the park. This fall we will be working on expanding those shooting areas and improving the facilities even more. We have been listening and reacting to input and have made many changes.

There seems to be a prevalent belief that we are affiliated with a local business (As in, that business has sole control and profits directly from our functions). This misinformation seams to be affecting our shooting numbers as I guess some folks feel that by supporting our shoots, they are supporting their competitor in the business world. Personally, I don't get it. But, it is something that keeps coming up and frustration with an undying rumor I believe is what initiated this thread.

A member who worked very hard this year in helping and ultimately setting this final shoot wanted to "Set things straight". I understand his motivation and have no issue with it. Indian Trails belongs to no one yet belongs to everyone. Misinformation is damaging our club and this misinformation needs to be addressed. This may not be the best of places to air this information but, nearly every shooter in our area is on AT and very few of those shooters are coming to our shoots or meetings so that they can see what we do and who is doing it. Making this a good platform from which to reach those shooters.

We have some very committed archers in our club. Everyone is very passionate (I'm about the worst) about the club and sometimes those emotions hit head to head. It happens in any relationship whether it be a marriage or an archery club. We've all experienced it. All of this passion and emotion is what makes us set the best shoots that we can and bust our butts all year long. We hate to see fellow archers miss out on this experience due to some off kilter beliefs that certain folks have....It is frustrating....But, we'll get through it with perseverance.

I hope that we can get a lot more support from our local archers next year. We have a lot of things planned for next year. We are done with our shooting season for this year as we now begin the work of cutting new trails in new areas. The problems that people have encountered in years past are problems no more. I would hope that you could come out next year and check us out. We look forward to challenging your abilities and giving you a shoot which will help prepare you for some of the national tournaments.

Thanks for your time, Heath

Vice President
Indian Trails Archery Club


----------



## 3arrows (Mar 4, 2008)

3arrows said:


> 1. Dan's Sports Shop - Serves as I.T.A.C. ..., meeting place per club bylaws,...


I'll clear up my own little bit of misinformation.
One small correction needs to be made in the quote above. It should read as "per club application,..." I tried to go back in and change it, but could no longer edit my post.

The I.T.A.C. application states that club meetings are to be held at Dan's Sport Shop. This has been constant since the club inception, even with the old club.

Sounds like people enjoyed themselves. Great!! Volunteers work hard to ensure folks have a good time.

Bill Stapleton
Board of Dirctors member and Founding member
Indian Trails Archery Club


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

THE BI-LAWS SAYS IN THE STATE OF OHIO...NOT DANS. neither here or there lets save the club. thanks


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

It should be held at a neutral ground as far as I'm concerned. Like a vfw, eagles, or a firehouse. If you did this you would allow this rumor to die once and for all and at the same time help the club by gaining new members. Heck, that park is beautiful, hold the meetings there and shoot for fun after. But. I'm sorry to say as long as everyone keeps hanging onto the past and not allowing change(of which is truly needed) it will not get better. I know of a few members whom have taken the time to greet people and walk the course just to get thoughts and to thank people. This is what is needed. The course that was set this past weekend was needed and was a true breath of fresh air. And made it awesome. New shooters whom came loved it and commented as such. 

After all it's about shooting and archery not politics and he said she said. Sad really. Such an awesome club at heart with the Park supporting 100%.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Was who at the shoot. If your asking me? Yes, i was at the shoot and the one before that and etc etc. why do you ask please do tell??


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

We will see you all at the preble county fair. and thanks for the support this year. next year will be a rocking year for this club and at the shoots. Folks this thread was set up to promote the club first of all not to start a battle between wrong and right. As i said on the thread you not please EVERYONE. 3ARROWS IS NEVER AT A SHOOT,NEVER PARTICIPATING NOR DOES HE SHOOT 3D COMPETITION. SAYS HE DID. BUT SINCE 1997 NEVER SEEN HIM ANYWHERE...HMMMM ? THINK ABOUT THAT AS A ARCHERY BOARD MEMBER???? LET ALONE A FOUNDER?


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok fellas. I see a woman's perspective is really needed here. I'm an archer! We're all archers. So let's help this club figure out how to help this club gain numbers and stop trying to create a soap opera. Personal feeling about individuals isn't going to fix what we archers want and that's a kick ***** place to shoot. Let's look at all the major clubs that have succeeded. Coyote Run... Forever a drive away for most of us...yet we drive there every month for every shoot. Why? Great people running it, it's family oriented, great set and even better your welcomed by those running it with open arms. Alsways taking feedback and well being all around great people. What's makes them great? They promote archery!! And every aspect of it. 

Clinton County... Need I say more?!?! They do exactly the same thing. They are Archers, family oriented and all around great people. Always promoting the sport! Not drama
Golden Hawk ... Yet another great place! 

Besides what I've already said about them what makes them great places to shoot? They are there for the archer. They cater to our needs and wants. When I go to these clubs to shoot its together ready for a major competition and yes some fun. I don't want to shoot at a Bob cat at 35 yards at rings that's been drawn on its ass. I don't want a beaver at 35 yards behind a stump with half the vitals covered. I want a competitive shoot yes but not one so rediculously set even the most experienced archer doesn't want to shoot it. 
Houston woods is a great place to shoot. But if I'm going to drive over an hour to get there then it needs to be worth my drive. 
Leave the bull crap drama out too! I can't tell you how many times I've been disappointed by clubs lately. Their endless bickering and drama has almost turned me and my family away from shooting at clubs or Archery Shops all together. It's rediculous. This is a sport of archery. Not a sport of rumors, drama and BS. 
Good luck Indian Trails I hope you can get your act together. Great Leadership creates great results. Poor Leadership kills any progress. My support as always and good luck in 2013


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Like I said before I have shot here several times including both R-100's the last 2 years.

I met a bunch of great members of Indian Trails Archery Club, but I don't ever remember meeting anyone with such a big title as:
Bill Stapleton
Board of Dirctors member and Founding member
Indian Trails Archery Club 
I would think you would have been there since it was such a big event for your club????


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

ohiorobp said:


> Was who at the shoot. If your asking me? Yes, i was at the shoot and the one before that and etc etc. why do you ask please do tell??



I wanted to know if 3arrows was there.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

baylward said:


> I wanted to know if 3arrows was there.


Sorry bout that brother. Hope all is well.


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Wish I could of made it out. Sounds like they set up a good shoot. Hope to see everyone at the next meeting.


----------



## Kevo (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I live to far away to actually attend or tell you it's a great course. However I do know maineyotekiller and ohiorobp personally and they are both stand up guys! If they are pouring their heart and sole into this club you can bet it will be worth checking out and if you run into any problems I assure you they will make every effort to help you get it resolved.

Who knows I might even make the trip from north Louisana next year for a shoot or two!!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow!...Ever leave for work, the house is relatively neat and in order....You come home 8 hrs later, the place is a wreck, and the kids and dogs are looking at each other saying "It wasn't me!"......If this has ever happened to you, then you're feelin' me..:wink:

It's 4am I should be sleeping but, I've been thinking about this thread and my club all night. I've been somewhat embarrassed by it all to be truthful but, about 10 minutes ago it hit me....*This is fantastic!* This is the type of crap that this club has been putting up with for years! Maybe this can actually be productive and helpful....'Course, maybe not! :dontknow:

About 7 years ago, some guys were sitting around the table at Dan's Sport Shop and said, "Let's start an archery club". One fella said "Ok, but we can't allow it to fail like the last one, we have to do this right!"

So, with that Indian Trails Archery Club was born. 501C3, By-Laws, Regular meetings, dues paying membership, an incredible facility to shoot at. These guys did everything perfectly, and I mean that. They should be proud of what they started.

In the last couple of years, the club started to stall out. Fewer people were coming to the shoots, even fewer coming to meetings, each month the same shoot was set up because it was the same two guys setting up and tearing down and when no one offers help or shows up, creativity is about the first thing that goes out the window!

I'm not here to throw rocks at anyone. I believe I've been a member since the first year (or close to it) and I've not been active until these last two years due mainly to life and a lack of appreciation for what it takes to run a club and put on shoots....It's hard work!

This post is quite comical really....Shawn (the originator of this thread) is feeling the frustration of mis-information and rumors that are hurting our club. His post was (In my opinion) an honest attempt without any malice to fix the problem. And try to get more input on how to make our shoots better.

Then here comes the board! :77:...."You should ask me for permission to speak!' lol "You should put your name at the end of your post!" lol "Now I'm gonna mis-quote the by-laws and look foolish so we can re-iterate the mis-information that is out there!" lmao! To clarify, The club has no tie to Dan's Sportshop other than the appreciation for all of his help in the past and the facility that he has opened to the club for meetings and storage of assets. None of this, by the way, is supported in the bylaws or at least the bylaws available to this Vice-President and all membership on our website www.indiantrailsarcheryclub.org Indian Trails is Indian Trails period!

VarmintVaporize, you are right. You've never met Bill Stapleton Board of Directors member and Founding member Indian Trails Archery Club at any of our shoots....I'm the VP and the name didn't ring a bell until I figured out that this is the fella I know only as Shannon Stapleton...Guess I've had his name wrong for the last 6 or 7 years and for this I apologize to him.....Or maybe he's the "Mystery Man" and is using an alias! :behindsof The whole thing is laughable really. lol

Heck, when I was hearing about all of this at work. I asked one of my friends who no longer comes to our shoots to post the truth as to why we no longer get her support (hoping to get the thread back on track). She posts about 30 yd beavers and bobcats with rings drawn on their butts! lol What she speaks of is true even had a turkey with no legs leaned up against a tree for the archers to shoot at!...One problem, this wasn't our club! We don't so much as have a beaver or bobcat target in inventory! We shoot in a public state park and some other joker used to set a 3D course down here and pocket the money..He put on a real bad show and most people confused his shoots with our shoots...More mis-information that affects our bottom line and cost us a lot of shooters.
This club has been through a lot! We have survived! We have members who bust their butts! We have two in particular that are also board members that have put more sweat equity into this club than all of us combined. Not sure they like me much but, I have a tremendous amount of respect for them! They and others formed this club to be sure that archery would be around for a long time. The point is, we have a lot of members that have skin in the game and some new members that want to get into the game to improve the standing of the club! And this we bicker about?
What is the point in starting an archery club designed to last the long run if you're not willing to, at some point, step aside (Not step away) and let the next generation of members take the reigns? The whole reason for the way I raise my son and daughter is to see what kind of adult they will become...That is the goal!
I think everyone needs to take a deep breath....At some point, we all have or will pay our dues in this club....Everyone has, what they think is, their best intentions towards the club.....Some changes are inevitable, some changes aren't. Change is not always a bad thing! The egos need to be set aside, the back-biting needs to stop and the club needs to be renovated a little! 
*Anyone who has shot our R-100 for the last two years or has come down to one of this years 3D shoots I'm sure will support my claim that we put on one of the finest 3D shoots period! *All we have time for at this point is for us to get together and start working on these trails together...If you don't have time to help the the club, that's perfectly fine! I didn't help the club for several years! But, during those years when I was not doing anything to help the club, I kept my mouth shut and didn't complain about the work the workers were doing!

Oh yeah, and for those watching this episode of "As the Arrow Turns" lol We'll see you next year! Come down and check us out, it's gonna be somethin'!

Now, it's time to go back to bed and make this thing go away!


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Well said Heath. 

I know you guys will get it worked out.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Heath, 
Very, very Well said.


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

Heath, that was a very tacful and well said book. lmao. we will overcome and adapt!!!!! something i learned as a 5 year marine. i started this thread to recieve feedback on how to and when and where to start fixing this club. Not to start a drama issue! It is great for one of the board members to help out with the DRAMA. (SHANNON) SLASH A.K.A. BILL. People i set the targets this last shoot along with my nephew who is not even a member may i add. and we have had the best response this year. NOW DID I HELP THE CLUB?????? this club needs people like me to go gung ho...not sit back and talk about it and say they are this and that. NOW ARE YOU YOU PEOPLE ARCHERS OR FOLLOWERS?LEAD THE WAY LETS GET THIS DONE AND HAVE A AWESOME 2013. And may i add all archers from all shops


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Heath I think advertising and really putting the club out there more is another thing. In all honesty they just aren't advertising their shoots. Many people didn't even know a shoot was happening until a few days before the shoot. Get a solid schedule. Get organized more so than what you have. The club needs help setting targets. Don't wait until the week of to get that help. Many times we were asked just days before the shoot to help out. Granted many of the shoots were on weekends we had to work. However if we would have had a solid schedule that would have helped too. Also, you can't expect the support from other clubs if their not getting support from you. I don't mean you personally either. Get involved. Start a championship get with other host clubs and start an inner state triple crown. Make it HUGE. ADVERTISE!!!


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

heath well said,shawn nice coarse i wasnt there but heard all about it,this club will make it with help from all. i was contacted friday by shawn and heath asked what i would like to see different about thier shoots i told them and they responded with changes so they are here for the shooters all they need is feedback and ideas from everyone.and a little backing from their club members will help. cant wait to shoot there next year.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

The championship is a wonderful idea. Hmmmmmnm Heath, Shawn and others. I'm more than willing to provide ALL the printing needed to advertise for the shoots. If I can get emails I will send a monthly newsletter via email also. And email reminders. I will as you already know be helping set up and tear down the shoots when I'm here. So, you have one extra man that you can count on. And if other clubs around us want something send me an pm and I'm sure I can work something out. This is our passion and one of our loves. Shooting is a big release for many people and we love doing it. Let rock on with this and make the changes we need to make to get the rock rolling in a positive direction. I'm all in


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

thread is closed. thanks for all the help


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

? It is?!


----------



## cfd419 (May 6, 2012)

*With all due resect*



buck_up_inohio said:


> thread is closed. thanks for all the help


I dont chime in on here much but as the past pesident (yes Im Rob)I would like to say that we have had a lot of good members help in the past and we wouldnt be as good as we are now without their help and input to get us where we are today as in any org you will have about 20% of the people doing 80% of the work and this year was no exception Shawn Thank you for stepping up at this and other shoots as i couldnt help this time (the first one ine 3 yrs) as family comes first 

I want to say WE DO NOT HAVE TO WAITE FOR NEXT YR to turn this around as we have time to shoot this yr and there are things that we can do NOW 

as for Bill I know you have helped in the past (alot behind the scene as thats what you do ) nothing wrong with that I dont want anyone to think that the little things arnt as important as some of the things outfrount but if we are going (and I pray we are) going to continue with this club we need EVERYONES help evenif you think its small Like the person that said they would do a news letter great idea 

I'm tought that if you have a talent and dont use it (shooting is not one of mine LOL) you lose it I think we have a lot of different tallents in the community we call a archery club that we must use what we have and ALL give a little The R100 was a good start as I saw guys come together use what they had and pull off a great shoot 

this IS A GREAT CLUB and cnd only get better with EVERYONES HELP as much or as litte as you can give WE WILL TAKE IT 

NOW Back to Shawns first Question WHAT CAN WE(you) do to make this a Better CLUB FOR ALL ARCHERS to enjoy?


Im not afraid to put my name it's Rob Dake Member and if you would like to talk to me my number is 937 733 0185


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

okay i guess its still open will not let me close thread???? anyways thanks ROB FOR ALL YOU HAVE DONE ALSO.. and to all that have helped


----------



## cfd419 (May 6, 2012)

To All that have an interest in Archery you are welcome I will continue to promote this sport this I pledge to you


----------



## cfd419 (May 6, 2012)

Are you willing to put up or. Shut up 
call me Rob Dake 9377 330185


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

When is the next meeting?


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 19, 2012)

I believe the next meeting will be on 8-15-2012.


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

well had a good time at preble county fair where our club had a booth set up with odnr tent. thanks for coming out friends and welcome new members


----------



## cfd419 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for maning that as the more we put this sport out there the more we will have GOOD people join and put in leadership roles


----------



## cfd419 (May 6, 2012)

The meeting is wensday Aug 15th at 7:00 want to get there early BIG stuff going to happen


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

So What happened???


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't know. Was in the hospital all week with my daughter and could not attend.


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

A few years ago I was on the board of our local club, we had different groups of guys that would come set up, run the shoot, then tear down. The next shoot was done by a different group so it wasn't always the same guys doing the work. This worked very well untill the internal bickering and such started, which prompted a few people to leave the board, myself included. The club has been around for 30 years that I know of, and really started to struggle because of a few bad decisions by a few people. Now there is a new group of guys in charge and turning it around, by listening to suggestions and comments from the shooters. What I am saying is put your head down do the work and it will work out in the end. 
I have driven the 3-4 hours that it takes to get to hueston woods and it is a great shoot site. I hope all works out


----------

